# Mantras I have to tell myself



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

So I feel like I'm at rock bottom, my self esteem has taken a huge hit. From my previous posts, I got the ILYBNILWY speech 30 days ago, moved out, filed for divorce, etc.

I realized that I had my emotional happiness, and self worth defined by my stbxw.

These are the mantras I have to tell myself daily, just wonder how long it will take to sink in.

-I will make it

- I don't need to be in a marriage with someone who doesn't love me

- I am a great person

- My self worth does not need to be defined by others, I can be happy by myself.

- This is not my fault, she is the one asking for the divorce. She is the one having an EA. I can look in the mirror and know I did everything I could to save my marriage.


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

proudwidaddy said:


> So I feel like I'm at rock bottom, my self esteem has taken a huge hit. From my previous posts, I got the ILYBNILWY speech 30 days ago, moved out, filed for divorce, etc.
> 
> I realized that I had my emotional happiness, and self worth defined by my stbxw.
> 
> ...


Same mantras I have been using for 8 months. Slow and steady wins the race. Also reveling in knowledge that I can 1. sleep at night 2. I can also look myself in the mirror and see that the reflection that looks back at me has a clear and guilt free conscience.


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

You're doing well. It isn't easy but you'll be stronger for it in the end, and happier too.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I keep telling myself this, hopefully one day I will start to feel it. She is having an EA right now, and last night I saw she bought some fancy new tights to wear. I loved all this stuff. Tough to think that is not for me anymore. The future thoughts is what is bringing me down.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

"Life's good, but its not always fair"

That one helped me out a lot.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

riding mass transit reminds me why I'm pro choice.


----------

